# Other Places Around The World > France Travel Forum >  >  Great Inexpensive Left Bank Bistro

## Jim Kelly-Evans

The street corners on the main thorughfares in Paris are filled with nice and expensive bistros, wine bars, brasseries and cafes. But for dinner on our first day we wanted to find a small cozy authentic French restaurant off the beaten track a little, not so expensive, but where the food is excellent. A little research on line and Jim came up with Au Pied Du Fouet on the Rue Saint Benoit in Saint Germain Des Pres, the neighborhood where we are staying. We hit the culinary jackpot. We started with a lovely light potato and carrot soup. Then for entrees we enjoyed an avocado and smoked salmon salad and a cucumber and baby prawns salad. For main courses Dan had a sweet, tender and moist Turbot in a delicious reduction sauce and Jim had tasty sauteed chicken livers both served with scrumptious home made mashed potatoes. Deserts included a lovely creamy chocolate tarte and a dish of marron (chestnut) creme, a most unusual sauce something like apple sauce only made our of chestnuts. We ordered the featured wine, a tasty Burgundy, and the meal was accompanied by an continual supply of freah, hot French bread. What a meal! ...And the tab? Only 60 Euros for everything, about as much as we paid for a light lunch earlier in the day. We can't wait to do some additional exploring of some of the many small bistros on the side streets of Paris.

----------


## katva

Ooooh--  thanks for posting this!  I'll be looking forward to hearing about your future dining choices--  this looks great!

----------


## MIke R

Wendi and I are very proud of you both...you're doing it the right way...and unlike in St Bart, turbot is actually _fresh_ there....LOL.....enjoy

----------


## Rosemary

Hooray for you and many thanks for sharing with us!  The chicken livers for me, please.  Qu'est que c'est  fouet, svp?

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

fouet...a wisk or mixer...so we figure it means what's at the end of the wisk...from WIKI


http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fouet_(cuisine)

Le fouet est un ustensile de cuisine servant &#xE0; battre ou mélanger une préparation en incorporant de l'air.

Il est indispensable dans la préparation de la crème chantilly, des blancs en neige, des mousses ou du sabayon.

On a quatre sortes de fouets: le fouet &#xE0; main, le fouet rotatif manuel (moins utilisé actuellement) appelé aussi batteur, tourniquette, etc..., le fouet électrique portatif (pour les particuliers) et le batteur-mixeur sur pieds (en cuisine professionnelle).

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

We're off to the D'orsay this morning...we'll do lunch there...the restaurant gets good reviews.

There are more photos of our various activities on my blog:

http://hardtoport.blogspot.com

----------


## GramChop

Your meal sounds (and looks) delicious, Jim.  So glad you're having a great time!!

----------


## amyb

Jim, a photo hint while enjoying the art.I love this museum!

On the floor, I think it was the 5th, the one  with the big clock, you can shoot the Paris skyline thru the hands and numerals of the dial-a favorite shot of mine that garnered many nice comments. Just watch out for the guards and no flash

----------


## GramChop

> Jim, a photo hint while enjoying the art.I love this museum!
> 
> On the floor, I think it was the 5th, the one  with the big clock, you can shoot the Paris skyline thru the hands and numerals of the dial-a favorite shot of mine that garnered many nice comments. *Just watch out for the guards and no flash*



Amy...you are such a rebel...I LOVE it!!!!

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

Amy "Great minds think alike" (and so do photographers!) The main restaurant at the D'Orsay is fabulous...we'll do a review.

----------


## amyb

Well Jim, you just made my day.

More-after my shutter had clicked all heads, mostly Japanese, turned my way. Then many looks back and forth  from me to the clock and a smattering of applause and a stampede to be next!  A lovely shared moment in time making friends of fellow shutterbugs who were moments ago,strangers..

----------

